# How much can you LOVE this forum!



## Brent H (May 6, 2022)

So earlier this evening a little birdie @Mcgyver let me know that there was a rumbling in my back yard that I might be able to get a jump on if I was fast - lightning fast-  so with out hesitation I called the Kijiji add and I emailed the seller - I also texted the link to my beautiful wife and my son.  Then I had to respond to a ship crisis….. an hour later I am back - a call from the seller - Ok - yes! Oh….. nope, someone on the way - Sch$tE  missed it - I called anyway and had a chat with the seller - I was on for the next in line just in case the pick up wasn’t happening.  Alas, says I, I am out on the seas and will be home Wednesday, if it is not picked up I can ask my son or wife to come get it????    “Home Wednesday eh? You drive a truck?” .. umm yes .. “you live in Oro - about 15 minutes away?” - ummm ya? How do you…… “your wife will be here in 5 minutes hahaha”.  Well I’ll be danged!!














So full machinist chest of tools (the Beach green boxes) upper and lower deck as well as the red and baby blue box - now I know, also full of tools and instruments. 

My wife is amazing- totally awesome Woo Hoo!!! 

Huge shout out to @Mcgyver !!!   Have to pour you a couple cold ones!!


----------



## architect (May 6, 2022)

You get the best finds!


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 6, 2022)

Yeah, someone is lucky.


----------



## 140mower (May 6, 2022)

Well done guys.....


----------



## whydontu (May 6, 2022)

Score!


----------



## Brent H (May 6, 2022)

Best part……..


----------



## Brent H (May 6, 2022)

Wait for it……….


----------



## Brent H (May 6, 2022)

Free


----------



## DPittman (May 6, 2022)

Brent H said:


> Free


Oh my goodness. Wow.   That's kind of cool that still happens.


----------



## Dabbler (May 7, 2022)

... er what?  That's a find of a lifetime.


----------



## Mcgyver (May 7, 2022)

Glad that worked out!  You can't beat free.


----------



## Susquatch (May 7, 2022)

I have an old saying that I love.

The best way to repay a favor is to pass it on.

The little birdie's birdie aka @Brent H sent be a note similar to the one that @Mcgyver sent him and I jumped in the truck and brought this all home.


















Top of the heap is that cylinder square. It's a beauty! Wow! But also some different sine plates, a sine vise, and a set of sine blocks.

It wasn't free but it was a great price. The cylinder square alone was worth the price for everything.

I had thought at the time that Brent might not want a public thank you but since he is thanking @Mcgyver, I want to do the same for him.

Thank you @Brent H! You are awesome! You more than deserve the free haul you got thanks to @Mcgyver!

I believe that there is a lot of silent behind the scenes support going on between forum members. I know that I have both received and given help that way.

Yup! This forum rocks!!!

Now, if only I could find something for @Mcgyver - the circle would be complete!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 7, 2022)

FREE..... that sucks, you should be ashamed of yourself for flaunting that load of tools in front of the rest of use poor bastiches. 
 I'm sure nobody else on here would do a trick like that...................well maybe not. Good haul.


----------



## Brent H (May 7, 2022)

@Susquatch : that was my pleasure - the biggest shout out on my deal, however, I have to say,  goes to my Wife - man she is awesome!!!  She was on the road going to pick up that stuff after working all day and going interrupted her "wine time" LOL!  

It is very cool this forum is - yes indeed!


----------



## Susquatch (May 7, 2022)

Our wives can be amazing!  Mine has been to Toronto twice with me over my surface grinder and she is gunna go a third time to get my truck after it is repaired. That's three whole days out of her life over my dumb tools! Some might be wondering why. My cardiologist took my license away for a while..... All I can say is I'm sure glad she doesn't read this forum! But ya, my wife rocks too!

There is another HUGE SHOUTOUT I'd like to do. Actually there are dozens and dozens and dozens. But there are two more that really stand out for me. Those are @Chicken lights and @Dabbler .  Anyone who doesn't notice what those two characters do for others has blinders on! Those two ROCK!


----------

